#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Εγκατάσταση Google earth σε Windows 7

## Efpalinos

Έχω πρόβλημα εγκατάστασης Google Earth σε Windows 7. Η εγκατάσταση γίνεται κανονικά on-line αλλά μετά δεν παρουσιάζεται πουθενά το πρόγραμμα. Κάποια βοήθεια / πρόταση?

----------


## Efpalinos

Μόνο εκεί, μέσω πίνακα ελέγχου, αλλά από εκεί μόνο να το απεγκαταστήσω μπορώ. Έκανα 2 φορές εγκατάσταση αλλά, πρόγραμμα, εικονίδια, κλπ. τίποτα! Στο search: google earth δεν βρίσκει καν αρχείο προγράμματος.

----------


## Efpalinos

Α, καλά.. Επιχέιρησα 3η εγκατάσταση και αυτή τη φορά επέλεξα μαζί και την εφαρμογή Chrome (το  νέο browser της Google) και τώρα ως δια μαγείας εγκαταστάθηκε και λειτουργεί κανονικά! Φαίνεται για τη Google ισχύει το γνωστό "its my way or the highway.." Οπότε για όσους έχουν Windows7 και θέλετε Google Earth βάλτε το παραπάνω στα υπόψη.

----------

Xάρης

----------

